# John Deere B Frame



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wondering how hard it is to remove the front frame from a 1950 john deere b. Can i just remove the intake and exhaust manifold from the engine and then take the frame botls out ad pull it or do i have to pull the head and the jugs off.


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

kieranmccamment said:


> Just wondering how hard it is to remove the front frame from a 1950 john deere b. Can i just remove the intake and exhaust manifold from the engine and then take the frame botls out ad pull it or do i have to pull the head and the jugs off.


you should be able to remove the frames without breaking the motor down


----------

